# 215/60/R17 96H Tyre Choice 06 Columbia 2.2dci



## truckin73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I'm in the market for replacing the 2 front tyres on my 06 X-Trail Columbia 2.2dci size 215/60/R17 96H and am after some thoughts on plusses/minuses of the tyres on offer from all the manfacturers. Curently have Dunlop GrandTrek on rear and Continental Prem Contact 2 on the front. :cheers:


----------



## broncom64 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've just replaced the horrible original Dunlop Grandtrek ST20's with a set of 4 Cooper CS4's and they are an amazing upgrade. Steering responce is better, road feel is better, the ride is improved, handling is heaps better and they have a the follwing ratings compared to the Dunlops.

Treadware: Dunlop 300, Coopers 780 (implies they should last 2.6 times longer)
Traction: Dunlop B, Coopers A
Temperature: Both A


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Replacement tires*

Hey broncom64,

I was in the market looking for replacments for the Dunlop's which happen to have one last summer on them considering we in Quebec must use winter tires between Dec 15 - Mar 15. I was considering the Yoko's but what did the Cooper's cost you ?

Cheers,



broncom64 said:


> I've just replaced the horrible original Dunlop Grandtrek ST20's with a set of 4 Cooper CS4's and they are an amazing upgrade. Steering responce is better, road feel is better, the ride is improved, handling is heaps better and they have a the follwing ratings compared to the Dunlops.
> 
> Treadware: Dunlop 300, Coopers 780 (implies they should last 2.6 times longer)
> Traction: Dunlop B, Coopers A
> Temperature: Both A


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I just replaced my dunlops with a set of Michelin hydro edge. I have to say they do make a heck of a difference. I was amazed at how much less wallow and under steer there is. I paid 450 installed for the hydro edges. I have the 17's as well.


----------



## broncom64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Rick N Roll,

You're on the other side of the world from me, so I'm not sure that any price comparison could really be made as I know Cooper tires are a lot cheaper in the Northern Hemisphere. I paid 1200 Australian dollars for a set of 4 fitted and ballanced with a 4 wheel, wheel alignment. I've done almost 3000 miles on the Coopers in the last 3 weeks now and I've been very inpressed with them on all types of terrain including torrential rains, light mud, gravel, sand and on bitchumen. My only criticism of the tires is a minor one that small stones get easily stuck in the tread and can make clicking sounds as you drive.


----------



## tmangala (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Im new to here but thanks for the forum which gives valuable info, just change my winter tyres to normal 225x60x17, what should be the psi pressure? All conversations on 215x60 or 65 tyres, but I have 225x60. rgds Mangala


----------

